# U've HAD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

JAI,

this is my second post, i think this site is great!

Here's the DEAL:

On another board, we were discussing "fairwell" ventures. That is to say, fantasies of how we would like to get outta here--if in fact we could get out, from the unmentionables in this business. Or is it that WE LIKE it??? Anyhoo.............this was my response on how we should interpret various terms of employment.



Don't think of yourself as a necessity, you will only become disgruntled, and more angry when you wake up and smell the clogs. As a cook, when I sign a contract (and the application IS a contract) that explicitly states that I entered into said employment voluntarily and I am free to resign at any time, I feel no remorse (nor should my employmer) when I choose to express my freedom in voluntarily resigning. It is not my right to express any fantasy I may wish, but the agreement is clear, there is no promise that employment will continue for a set period of time (nor is there any promise that employment will be terminated only under particular circumstances). I will take my skills somewhere else if necessary, after all, this was our agreement. 


am I right? or am i right?


flash


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In general, your employer is free to terminate their relationship with you at any time and vice versa. Although it's nice to provide at least a two week notice, there's nothing in the rulebook which says you must, and there's no way to enforce it.

Face it, you're a LIFER!

*L*oser *I*n *F*orev*ER* 

Kuan


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

hello Kuan,

You're right, I am a lifer.

It may be "nice to provide at least a two week notice," but I know for the most part that no employer would even THINK about giving me a two week notice--let alone severence of any kind. My point remains, for all those who have walked out of a job, think twice, no, three times before doing it again. Ask yourself ,"have you done everything on your end to resolve the issue(s)?" If you have answered yes, LEAVE! and for heaven sakes, don't feel bad 'cause some employer will be short on Friday night, he probably knew better than you about the agreement you both had. Anyway........................


Kuan? Ever have a Fantasy scenerio of ditching your employer? an employee? lemme know..........


----------



## paul kwong (Aug 17, 2001)

You are right you do not hurt your employer by walking out or off shift without notice and you may want to consider to fellow line cook who has to scramble to cover that station or shift at the last moment.It is true most managment will let you go with out notice and what did that person they let go do to deserve that,were they not given due warning for violation of company policy,being late, taking excessive smoke breaks, using bad language, making inapropiate behavior, or were they just a realy good employee who they decided to let go.
luv kwong.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What, if you don't like it there then leave. Why prolong it? In fact, if you don't like doing anything, why keep torturing yourself? A few of my employees have left on the spur of the moment but it was better than having to deal with the situation for two weeks. Trust me, they will cope. That's what salaried employees are for. Besides, they can always get the dishwasher to make the salads.

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have never been or wanted to be IRREPLACABLE. I have learned to be VALUABLE! There is a big difference. Being the only one who can do something is a major pain! Who gets the calls when there is a question or issue that can't be answered? YOU DO! I spend my days teaching and delegating. My goal? To be utterly useless in my own kitchen! Its' time for the young people to do this restaurant stuff! I'm tired!
P.S. I have a rule about being happy at work. If you aren't happy working for me, please leave before I need to fire you. Really, I'd rather do it myself. None of this "living life in quiet desperation" nonsense.
P.P.S. I have never walked out of a job!


----------

